# Wolves, Ricky Rubio agree to 4-year $55 million extension



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528346184717729792


----------



## 29380




----------



## BlakeJesus

He's talented, he's young, he has room to get better, he has definite skills. This is his market value, the Wolves did the right thing extending him.


----------



## Ballscientist

One of the nba experts say there are only two or three players who are deserved the max contract.


----------



## Ben

Bit more than Brandon Knight got, which I'd say will end up being about right.


----------



## roux

Ben said:


> Bit more than Brandon Knight got, which I'd say will end up being about right.


Brandon Knight hasn't gotten his contract yet, and if he does from milwaukee it better be below what Rubio got.


----------



## Ben

roux said:


> Brandon Knight hasn't gotten his contract yet, and if he does from milwaukee it better be below what Rubio got.


My bad, not sure why I said Knight. I meant Kemba Walker.


----------



## RollWithEm

Remember when everyone thought Mike Conley's contract was bad before he became a consistent shooter? And now everyone thinks he's underpaid (or at least properly paid)? This could very easily be the remix of that situation.


----------



## Basel

I think he'll only improve and this will be looked at as a great deal.


----------

